# Vaccinations and Malaria Meds



## rwebberc (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi there, I am a student who will be studying in Cyprus from the beginning of September until right before Christmas. From there I will be traveling on to Kenya, and will be needing both a yellow fever vaccination, as well as some malaria meds. Will these be readily available in Cyprus, and if so, what will the costs be? I am on a shoestring budget and the cost for a vaccination here in the States will run me at least 150 dollars, so any money I can save would be fantastic. If anyone has any insight on this, that would be great!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

rwebberc said:


> Hi there, I am a student who will be studying in Cyprus from the beginning of September until right before Christmas. From there I will be traveling on to Kenya, and will be needing both a yellow fever vaccination, as well as some malaria meds. Will these be readily available in Cyprus, and if so, what will the costs be? I am on a shoestring budget and the cost for a vaccination here in the States will run me at least 150 dollars, so any money I can save would be fantastic. If anyone has any insight on this, that would be great!


In general, meds are MUCH cheaper than in the US. My wife moved temporarily from Cyprus to India as a teenager and got her vaccinations and malaria meds from Dr. Marangos who is now at the Evangelismos in Paphos. If you buy a phone card you can call Cyprus very cheaply and ask a doctor specifically about the meds you need. All our doctors are easily accessible on their personal cell phones - imagine that in the US!! If you let us know where in Cyprus you will be I'm sure someone will have a recommendation for a doctor.


----------

